# All you math whiz's....



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Can you help me figure out how many cups worth are in these following kibbles lol? 

I know some of you helped out in another thread, but I am seriously so mathematically challenged lol. Numbers just confuse me :frown: I was more of an English and Social Studies kinda gal in high school myself...

Anywho, I am considering these foods for my frenchie with the allergy issues, but want to see how long a medium sized bag would last him, since I have a certain budget each month....

He eats one cup a day of food. 1/2 cup am, 1/2 cup pm.

Acana Pacifica or Grasslands: 15.4lb bag
Evo Herring or Red Bites; 13.2lb bag
TOTW Salmon or Lamb Formulas: 15lb bag
Orijen 6 Fish: 15.4lb bag

Thank you  If anyone can type out the formula they use so I can use it in the future, that would be much appreciated as well, that way I don't have to constantly pester you guys to do my math for me :tongue:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

K. I may be doing this wrong because fluid ounces are different than weight ounces. I think.

There are 8 oz in a cup. You are feeding 1/2cup per day, so 8 oz per day. 

There are 16 oz in a pound. 

In a 15.4lb bag of Pacifica, there are 246.4 oz (16 X 15.4 = 246.4).

246.4oz/8oz = 30.8 days worth of food in the 15.4lb bag of Pacifica.

Repeat formula for each bag of food.

But it's early and I haven't finished my first cup of coffee. So I could have screwed that all up.:biggrin:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

This is just a rough guessimate based upon 160 cups in a 40lbs. bag (per Canidae) so that would equal approximately a 1/4 lbs. per cup of dry kibble so 15.4lbs. bag would yield around 61.6 cups so that bag will last you two months.

Simply put for every pound of kibble, you're getting around 4 cups or 4 days worth of meals. Not very scientific but a good general estimate for us mathematically challenged folks.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aarrghh! I knew I shouldn't have posed as a math whiz. Thanks Sam!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Thank you smart people :biggrin:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> K. I may be doing this wrong because fluid ounces are different than weight ounces. I think.
> 
> There are 8 oz in a cup. You are feeding 1/2cup per day, so 8 oz per day.
> 
> ...




You crossed the VOLUME/WEIGHT barrier :wink:




.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I feed my dog the same 1/2am and 1/2pm of Orijen 6 fish and it lasts me about a month or maybe a little more. Sorry thats for the 5 LBS bag. So my guess would be that the 15LBS bag would last you 2-3 months.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

meggels said:


> Can you help me figure out how many cups worth are in these following kibbles lol?
> Anywho, I am considering these foods for my frenchie with the allergy issues, but want to see how long a medium sized bag would last him, since I have a certain budget each month....
> 
> He eats one cup a day of food. 1/2 cup am, 1/2 cup pm.
> ...


According to DFA a cup of Orijen 6 fish is 115 mg. A 15.4 pound bag is 6.9 kg [15.4/2.2]. 6.9 kg=6,900 mg. 6900/115=60 cups of kibble per bag. Not so bad.

EVO Herring not so lucky. It has 3815 calories per kilogram and 456 calories per cup. A 13.2 pound bag is 6 kg. In that 6 kg are 3815x6=22890 calories. 22890/456=50.2 cups per bag.

Acana Grasslands. 420 calories per cup and 4200 calories per kilo so in a 15.4 pound bag that is 7 kilos you have 10 - 420 calorie cups per kilo so 70 cups. The number of milligrams per cup isn't given so I have extra work to do.

Didn't see the TOTW formula on DFA plus I really need to go now. Converting between the two types of measurements plus using liquid and weight measures is just wrong. They really ought to have all that listed on the bag!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

TOTW pacific has 68 cups

TOTW Sierra has 72.65 cups


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Noticed on my Fromm Cat Food bag it gives the daily feeding recommendations in fl-oz cup measurements. Rather nice of them I thought.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

That is the problem. Liquid measuring cup but the bag is in weight measurement.

Fromm also gives grams per day, if you fed by #grams per day then you could figure out how long a bag would last quite easily. Artie is currently eating 85-90 grams of EVO red meat small bites per day. The 13.2 pound bag is 6 kilos. 6,000/90=66.67 meals.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I think my brain just exploded. 
*boom*
yup.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

My brain blew a gasket soon after I found this site. Information overload The problem is I can't stop ahahahaha


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my brain explodes whenever numbers come into the picture...


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I figured it out so now I like to practice all the time. I have forgotten how to do this stuff a couple times and am not sure how long it stays stuck in my head so I practice a lot.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

sassymaxmom said:


> I figured it out so now I like to practice all the time. I have forgotten how to do this stuff a couple times and am not sure how long it stays stuck in my head so I practice a lot.


 The good thing is now it's posted up here:smile: Thanks!


----------

